# Made himself at home, he did...a cat story



## VeraBlue (Jan 10, 2009)

So, since mid summer, a stray cat has been hanging out in my yard.  He (and I use that term lightly, I really have no idea) would come around if we were out back, cooking on the grill and make goo goo eyes till we fed him.  He was gutsy enough to chill with us so I had no problem letting him dine with us.  As the season changed to autumn I continued to feed him, leaving a bowl of cat food outside for him.   I noticed he liked to nap on my potter's bench so I put a old seat cushion out there for him.  That was enough for him to make the yard his own.  I've nicknamed him Max (from the dog in How The Grinch Stole Christmas).

It's obvious he trusts me because none of the other neighbourhood strays stick around if I'm outside.  Max will come from whatever hideyhole he lives in as soon as he hears the basement door open, knowing 'she who gives food' is around.  Naturally, I've been toying with the idea of letting him into the house.   I opened the basement door a couple of weeks ago, but didn't come out, myself.  Max peered inside, meowed, and cautiously walked in.  I gave him a bowl of food to eat, inside.  He ate a bit, but bolted out the door when some leaves flew by.  We kept this up for a while until a bad snow storm.  I didn't see him for days and feared the worst.  Also, with my new hours, (I leave before dawn) I haven't seen much of him.  Weekends were pretty much the only time I saw him.

Woke up this morning, went down to the basement, opened the door, and did the obligatory psspsspss noises, calling him by name.  Sure enough, he bounced over the yard wall and ran up to me.  No hesitation this time, he came right in, looking for his dish.  As he entered, I slowly closed the door behind him.  

Then I stood there wondering if I was ready to commit to this path.  I walked upstairs to find Lou still in bed.   I must have had some look on my face because he asked me what I was up to.  I said "there's a cat in the basement".  He asked if it was Max and I replied that it was.  He asked if I knew what I was doing, and I replied that I had no clue.   I'd just put 10 mini loaves of brioche into the oven, but instead of watching the bread, I headed to the supermarket to get a cat litter box and the fixings for that, plus some 'wet' as Lou put it, food.    That was 7am.

Max meowed for a while, looking at the doors, and wondering what was going on.  See, there is a bad storm going on right now, and I just don't have the heart to let him weather it under some bush in some yard.  So, after exploring all 3 floors of my home, he's finally settled down.  He knows where the food dish is, and I think he knows where and what the litter box is.  Right now, he's curled up on the sofa watching a Perfect Storm on tv.  He actually moved over so Lou and I could sit, too.

If he hangs out for the week I'll take him to a vet to get him checked out.  He's pretty cool looking, too.  Black and white with white paws and one black spot on one paw  Nice eyes, too.

I really have no idea what I got myself into...but I just couldn't let him freeze out there, ya know.

Anyone else ever take in a stray cat?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 10, 2009)

That is how Patches adopted me--we soon learned she was pregnant and that is how I got Pippin. I had to find a good home for all her other children. Patches and Pippin were black and whites, too. I hope Maxi (in case, he is a she) gets to stay. You will love the pitter pat of little feet and the sweet way they have getting you to do their bidding. Hugs to the new mama and hugs to Maxi, your new furbaby for being so smart in finding a good home.
Sadie and Celia send you a lick on the head!!!!
Pie Susan


----------



## Katie H (Jan 10, 2009)

All the time, Vera.  Some of our best kitties have been strays that we brought in for the same reason you brought Max inside.  Of the six currently inside, 5 were strays.  Ashley, my avatar, was a stray.

Makes your heart feel good when you can provide a safe, cozy place for a creature with no apparent home.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 10, 2009)

He's not a "stray" anymore Vera!!

Sounds like he ended up right where he was meant to be.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2009)

If you can pick him up sit him in his litter box, scratch the litter with his paws for him, that will signal what it is for.

Sounds like you have a new member of the family Vera! 

My husband found a cat under the shrubs at his office one day. He brought it home and they were on the sofa together for a loooooong time. He finally called me and said he couldn't stand it anymore. His ear was raw from the cat sucking on it for 2 hours! 

Our other cat the dog found. They are best of buds! The cat is still a bit wild. Won't let anyone near him but me and sometimes my husband...and of course, the dog. They smack each other down and if the dog won't pay attention to him he steams by the dog, whacks her on the head and spits at her.

Good luck


----------



## Toots (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you did the right thing too.  My husband and I have found alot of strays in the past and if we can't locate their owner, they stay with us.  I would like to see a picture of Max!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 10, 2009)

is this you first time having a cat for a pet? they are very different from dogs as you will find out. good for you


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 10, 2009)

Vera, we've never had a cat that wasn't a stray. And we've had some pretty darned wonderful cats. Right now, we're taming a little white kittie that was born a few months ago in the field next door. He sleeps under the bedroom armoire all day and comes out at night while we're eating dinner on the patio. Shares our dinner, plays with some toys Jerry has set up for him. If we go in the house, he meows at the door for us to come back and play....still won't let us touch him, but that will come as he trusts us more, I imagine. At any rate, he's very entertaining, and our big fat black cat is tolerating him pretty well. You've done a good deed! Congratulate yourself and enjoy.


----------



## Mama (Jan 10, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Anyone else ever take in a stray cat?


We have 10 now (4 that stay in the house and the other six hang out mostly outside (everybody comes in though when the weather is bad). The newest being Pixie. My husband is a truckdriver and found her near the gate where the big trucks go in and out. Her mother was nowhere around and he was afraid she would get squashed so he brought her home. All of the people on this wonderful forum helped me to name her. She is spoiled rotten!!!! and thinks(?) she is in charge!

This is her, then and now(she still hasn't quite grown into her ears but she's getting there ):


----------



## sattie (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new family member VB... and it is very sweet of you to shelter him from the storm.  I do believe that he adopted you!


----------



## elaine l (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition.  I am still lobbying for a new pet.  I am a stray catcher.  My last cat, Pepper, was a stray that was brought in by my daughter.  

I was thinking of a dog but most of them around here are on a leash with their owner so I am having a hard time luring one in!  I hate strays on leashes!


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2009)

My Tuxedo boy was a stray. He hung out at my Mom's house for a long time. There had been a stray girl cat that had kittens and mom was feeding them all. Then suddenly the mom kitty disappeared and there was Tuxedo looking after all the kittens. He would bring them around and check out the yard before letting them come eat. He'd position himself between the door and the kittens "just in case". As time went on and the weather got pretty bitter out, Mom would set the dishes just inside the door and leave the door cracked open to encourage them to come in. Well, Tuxedo would come in...check it out and go to the door and "Prrrt!!" for the kittens to come eat. My Dad started sitting in that room to watch the dinner show and at first Tuxedo would just sit and watch him, but pretty soon when Dad called, Tux would jump in his lap til the kittens were done eating. They were completely feral, but he had obviously had a home. Well, one day, Mom just picked him up, took him to the vet for the snip job and shots and brought him over to our house. (I'd said we would take him if she could catch him). He didn't hesitate, toured the house...used the cat box and then jumped on our bed for a grooming session. He's slept in my arms every night I've been home for the last 14 years. 

I'm supposed to tell you that this picture is called "Bohemian Rap Kitty". Do I need to mention he is a very patient cat?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 10, 2009)

Strays make the best pets--they are ever so grateful. I don't believe you will have any regrets. Sadie and Celia were strays that adopted me at Rescue Village.


----------



## QSis (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, Vera, very cool!

I'm amazed that Max would make himself at home on the couch next to Lou so quickly. He must not be feral - excellent!

What you are "getting yourself into" will be determined by how much enjoyment you find in your cat. Cats are relatively low maintenance, and but they can be as loving and fun and as much comfort as dogs. 

Not to mention WARM!

Here's the view of my lap, as we speak. I have an 18 pound furry blanket in Bud. Kinda nice, since I only keep the house at 62 degrees.

Best of luck with your new baby, Vera!

Lee


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2009)

HOLY MOLY! thats a BIG kitty.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 10, 2009)

sweet story, Vera. I think you'll  be glad you did that.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm just in awe of Zoe........she's the cat that allows my granddaughter to throw her across her shoulder like a fur wrap and the cat doesn't protest.........she hugs her, kisses her, squeezes her and this cat just takes it all in without protest...........we've teased and commented that she's brain dead but she is the sweetest, most kind cat that I've ever met and I emphasize this to my granddaughter who is going to think that all cats are like this........I love Zoe.........dumb cat.........thank goodness.........


----------



## kelly79 (Jan 10, 2009)

What a great story. Reminds me of how Smarty adoped us! He showed up 2 years ago early spring...looked scrawny and under fed. He was scared of us at first. I would set on the patio patiently waiting quietly until he would wander close...finally I coaxed him on my lap and slowly he started to trust us. We fed him outside until the critters started moving in on his food --- we had racoons, possum and even skunks showing up trying to steal his meals! He was very cautious of the inside, but was soon making himself at home and he has been training us ever since - and has become an "indoor-outdoor "cat. Named him Smarty because he was "smart" to find our house + he knocks the screen door when he wants in! Strays have a special way about them. Congratulations!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Smarty sounds like he's smart........glad to hear that you've given him a great home......debs


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 11, 2009)

babetoo said:


> is this you first time having a cat for a pet? they are very different from dogs as you will find out. good for you



I've had a few parakeets in the past, but this is the first warm blooded creature, other than my children.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

verablue, that is a beautiful story.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 11, 2009)

We had a female tabbycat wander up to our place a month and a half ago.  She was friendly as all get-out, immediately letting the kids pick her up, etc.  PeppA called me to let me know that this cat was currently purring away contentedly in her lap.  The next morning, "kitty" (as the kids called her) promptly started catching mice out of the garage.  Living out in the sticks, mice are a problem.  We decided to let her stay.  She knew immediately what a litterbox is.  I'm not sure if someone just abandoned her, or if she's a barn cat that wandered away from her farm.  I know she spent some time outside, as she was skinny as heck, and had a really thick fur coat (this was in November).


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 11, 2009)

VB, bless you for taking the cat in.   Just remember , cats do their own thing, they are independent creatures , lot of times they will give affection on their own terms.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 11, 2009)

Vera, I am glad I am not the only one that brings the strays in! I thank anyone that does take these poor little critters in. We have 3 that were strays...plus 3 that weren't! The latest is a little orange tiger female that we found out on the back porch just before Christmas. We took her to the vet for shots and spay right off, the money spent justifies keeping her! We named her Noelle but call her NoNo.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 11, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> I've had a few parakeets in the past, but this is the first warm blooded creature, other than my children.


 
my cat thomas is a wonderful companion. just he and i so he stays close to me. sleeps on my bed, etc. he has a gentle manner. he meows and chirps at me all the time. mostly he wants to be petted. cats are very clean i think. dogs not so much. i hope you really enjoy having him around. 
babe


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2009)

Clearly you've passed the test and have been adopted.  Congratulations!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 12, 2009)

My "Reggie" was a stray and while I've never had a cat before her (and never meant to!), I'm so happy I have her.  When we adopted our dog, he became her baby and she keeps him in line and frequently reminds him who the queen is.  She loves steak and pancakes and is a healthy 22 Lbs, much better than the meager 6 when I took her in 10 years ago.  She loves to be loved (on her terms of course) and truly makes our little family complete.


----------



## Mama (Jan 12, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> VB, bless you for taking the cat in. Just remember , cats do their own thing, they are independent creatures , lot of times they will give affection on their own terms.


 
They definately are independent little creatures.  If they had thumbs, they woudn't need people.


----------



## cara (Jan 12, 2009)

Vera,
I'm really jealous of you.... I would loooove to have a cat again, but the way we live it's almost impossible.. right under the roof, no chance for the cat to get out, except around the decks of our house... Not sure, what the neighbours will say.... 

I think a cat would be the perfect pet for you...
"Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea."


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> I've had a few parakeets in the past, but this is the first warm blooded creature, other than my children.


 
And just remember, you are nothing more than warm-blooded furniture to a cat!


----------



## cara (Jan 12, 2009)

ah.. don't forget...
“Dogs have Owners, Cats have Staff.”


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 12, 2009)

we've been cat people all our lives though I do like dogs, too...........we've been adopted my many cats over the years.............I can't read James Herriots (All Creatures Great and Small) author's The Christmas Cat without tearing up.........a wealthy widow (with 3 cosseted basset hounds,  allows a cat, Debbie, to sit by the fireplace.....the cat only pauses for a few minutes to enjoy the fire and then wants out....time goes by and the following Christmas Debbie comes  home for the last time.......she very weak and dying from a tumor but in her mouth is one black kitten that she lays on the carpet in front of the fireplace........she knows that her kitten will be safe........the following Christmas Herriot is invited in to see how Buster is doing........he's big, black and feisty like his name........the 3 basset hounds get no peace with him stalking them, jumping on them, etc., great story if you can read it without crying and messing up makeup............glad that you've been adopted, too, Vera


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 12, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> we've been cat people all our lives though I do like dogs, too...........we've been adopted my many cats over the years.............I can't read James Herriots (All Creatures Great and Small) author's The Christmas Cat without tearing up.........a wealthy widow (with 3 cosseted basset hounds, allows a cat, Debbie, to sit by the fireplace.....the cat only pauses for a few minutes to enjoy the fire and then wants out....time goes by and the following Christmas Debbie comes home for the last time.......she very weak and dying from a tumor but in her mouth is one black kitten that she lays on the carpet in front of the fireplace........she knows that her kitten will be safe........the following Christmas Herriot is invited in to see how Buster is doing........he's big, black and feisty like his name........the 3 basset hounds get no peace with him stalking them, jumping on them, etc., great story if you can read it without crying and messing up makeup............glad that you've been adopted, too, Vera


 
I've read James Herriot books.  Also have seen the tv show on dvd All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 12, 2009)

That was so sweet of you VB.   Lots of luck.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 12, 2009)

beautiful kitties


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 12, 2009)

Seems he's got the wanderlust in his spirit....  Coco was taking out the trash this afternoon and neglected to close the door behind her.  Max must miss his old 'under the bushes' buddies because he ran out the door when she wasn't looking....either that or he's playing hide and seek really really well and he's somewhere in the house.  I knew all his hiding spots and it looks like he's going commando tonight.

He knows the way back and the door will be open again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

They do like to roam.  If he's a Tom he REALLY likes to roam!!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Seems he's got the wanderlust in his spirit.... Coco was taking out the trash this afternoon and neglected to close the door behind her. Max must miss his old 'under the bushes' buddies because he ran out the door when she wasn't looking....either that or he's playing hide and seek really really well and he's somewhere in the house. I knew all his hiding spots and it looks like he's going commando tonight.
> 
> He knows the way back and the door will be open again.


 
We are going to have a really cold night, I hope he comes back. Poor 'lil thing.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, I hope he comes back.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 12, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Seems he's got the wanderlust in his spirit....  Coco was taking out the trash this afternoon and neglected to close the door behind her.  Max must miss his old 'under the bushes' buddies because he ran out the door when she wasn't looking....either that or he's playing hide and seek really really well and he's somewhere in the house.  I knew all his hiding spots and it looks like he's going commando tonight.
> 
> He knows the way back and the door will be open again.


When a cat selects you as a potentially appropriate human caretaker, they often take their time before committing to the relationship. Especially if he's a tomcat. Usually, they wander and return many times, with the time away from "home" gradually decreasing. It seems they are loathe to give up their "territory" until the new home is a sure thing. So they have to make daily rounds in their current territory, spraying everything within reach to make sure all the other cats know it's still taken.

BTW, if you glance at his derriere sometime when he has his tail up, you will see two large "clues" as to his gender if he is an unaltered male.


----------



## mikki (Jan 12, 2009)

our stray kitty adopted us in july. She is the most wonderful pet. She entertains us by going crazy with all her toys (she has more then the kids did when they were little), then when she settles down she always snuggles up on someones lap.
My girls say it was fate that she came to us. First with putting my dog to sleep in Nov. she helped ease the pain. Then to have my hubby actually like her (he hates cats) and lasts she behaves alot like our dog did. We were truely blessed and I hope you will be too Vera.
I'm sure you kitty will come back, the first 2 months or so gracie-kitty spent about an hour in the house and the rest outside and now eventhough the weathers cold and snowy she moews like crazy to go out. On one of the nicer days we let her out and she was gone most of the afternoon and when she heard my car pull in she came running.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe Max wants to visit Sadie and Celia. lol


----------



## The Z (Jan 12, 2009)

cara said:


> Dogs have Owners. Cats have Staff.


My new signature.  Thanks!

My SO and I are foster parents for the NSPCA.  We get litters of kittens when they have been brought to the shelter and take them home and care for them until they have their shots, have been spayed/neutered, and are ready for adoption.  Our current litter of FIVE are all tiny delights.  We adopted one foster from a previous litter and are 'holding' another that was sick, but now we're just having a hard time letting go.  So we are STAFF to three who own us (all rescues), the one we're having a hard time giving back, and the five babies who we call BlackJack, Keno, Roulette, Pai Gow, and Bingo.  So, if you're keeping score, that's NINE total inside pusses. 

VeraBlue... I enjoy your little novellas. Do you write? Blog?  If not, you should.

Z


----------



## cara (Jan 13, 2009)

The Z said:


> My new signature.  Thanks!
> [...]
> 
> VeraBlue... I enjoy your little novellas. Do you write? Blog?  If not, you should.
> ...



first, you are welcome... I saw a picture on this subject a few weeks ago, but I can't even remember if it was german or english...

Do YOU write blog?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 13, 2009)

The Z said:
			
		

> My SO and I are foster parents for the NSPCA.


Oh you are good people to do that - I think we would have a difficult time parting with any of the kitties after fostering them, and we would soon have dozens and dozens of cats! My husband is the same as me - the little feral kitty we are trying to tame actually hopped on our bed during the night last night and dozed with us for a bit. Big progress, but he still won't let us touch him.

Vera - I know you are probably working today, but we are all wondering....has Max come back?


----------



## Mama (Jan 13, 2009)

I was just checking in to see if Max came back too.  No word yet?


----------



## The Z (Jan 13, 2009)

cara said:


> Do YOU write blog?


I have thought about it a few times but do not really have the time to put into it.  Additionally, I don't think I have the 'gift' of turning every day events into pleasant, compelling stories.  Finally, I don't want to start something unless I can see it through.  Blogging, to me, should be something of a commitment... and right now I don't think I could make the commitment and I don't want to start something only to quit a short time later.  Maybe one day I will change my mind and begin to chronicle events and observations.  But not right now.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 13, 2009)

Is Max back??


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 14, 2009)

The Z said:


> My new signature. Thanks!
> 
> My SO and I are foster parents for the NSPCA. We get litters of kittens when they have been brought to the shelter and take them home and care for them until they have their shots, have been spayed/neutered, and are ready for adoption. Our current litter of FIVE are all tiny delights. We adopted one foster from a previous litter and are 'holding' another that was sick, but now we're just having a hard time letting go. So we are STAFF to three who own us (all rescues), the one we're having a hard time giving back, and the five babies who we call BlackJack, Keno, Roulette, Pai Gow, and Bingo. So, if you're keeping score, that's NINE total inside pusses.
> 
> ...


 

I blog in my head, but thanks for asking.  I  believe part of my ancestry belongs to Edgar Allen Poe.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 14, 2009)

No, Max hasn't been back yetand I go outside looking for him every morning.  If I was Max, I wouldn't come out at 4:15am either.  I call for him when I get home too, but it's usually well into dusk by then.  Rarely did I see him that late.  I leave food outside for him.  Thing is, any one of his pals (or could it be a her?  I see no clues, Fisher's Mom...) could be eating the food if they get there first.  There are a few strays that wander around and all know the pink food dish by now.  
I called for him again last night about 6pm or so...go no sight of him so returned to the house.  No sooner did I close the front door did I hear mewling on the front step.  Excitedly, I grabbed the door, only to see Max's uglyface brother trying to do his best Max impersonation.   I call him uglyface because I cannot spell 'facciabrute', which means ah..ugly face in italian.  No offense to him, but he's got strange black fur spots all over his face, and his mouth area is black so it looks like he's got ebola virus.  And, he's just not lovable sounding....  So, while he's smart enough to know where the goods are at and quick enough to come up the front steps I'm not ready to let this one in.  I did go out the back door to feed him, though...so I'm not completely shallow.

So I'll wait till Saturday and spend most of the day out back waiting with a huge butterfly net and some kitty kibble.....and a cat carrier so I can get him or her to the vet.

Thanks everyone, I love the stories and the pictures.  I have some of Max and will try to get them on here.
Wish me luck...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 14, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> No, Max hasn't been back yetand I go outside looking for him every morning. If I was Max, I wouldn't come out at 4:15am either. I call for him when I get home too, but it's usually well into dusk by then. Rarely did I see him that late. I leave food outside for him. Thing is, any one of his pals (or could it be a her? I see no clues, Fisher's Mom...) could be eating the food if they get there first. There are a few strays that wander around and all know the pink food dish by now.
> I called for him again last night about 6pm or so...go no sight of him so returned to the house. No sooner did I close the front door did I hear mewling on the front step. Excitedly, I grabbed the door, only to see Max's uglyface brother trying to do his best Max impersonation. I call him uglyface because I cannot spell 'facciabrute', which means ah..ugly face in italian. No offense to him, but he's got strange black fur spots all over his face, and his mouth area is black so it looks like he's got ebola virus. And, he's just not lovable sounding.... So, while he's smart enough to know where the goods are at and quick enough to come up the front steps I'm not ready to let this one in. I did go out the back door to feed him, though...so I'm not completely shallow.
> 
> So I'll wait till Saturday and spend most of the day out back waiting with a huge butterfly net and some kitty kibble.....and a cat carrier so I can get him or her to the vet.
> ...


 
I hope you get him , VB.  I know how you feel.  We still feed Otis but he comes around when he feels like it and does not want to be an indoor  cat.  Having the newest cat Tuxie is a handful right now tho I love him anyway.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 14, 2009)

Sometimes tomcats will be gone for as long as a couple weeks.  Hopefully he will return soon.

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, I hope he comes home soon VB. Maybe try cracking the door open and cooking some chicken. All of mine (and the neighbors) come running when they smell chicken cooking.


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2009)

when I got my last cat about a million years ago, he spent two days with us and was gone.. after a fight with the neighbouring tomcat.....
There were rumors from all over the village from people who might have seen him.... but nobody could catch him, he just took some food and disappeared again.
After six!!!! weeks a picture of misery found its way in our garden... he wouldn't let anyone touch him, but he was grateful to get something to eat.
From that on he stayed with us/me until we had to put him down eight years later....


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, VB, post some pictures so we can put a face to this story.  Sure hope he comes back.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

stupid cat.....doesn't know a  good thing when he sees it........then why am I crying....stupid cat......I love you and miss you.........you stupid cat......and you're going to freeze your derriere off and I'm going to worry about you.....you stupid cat.....yeah, Vera, we've all been in your place.....I know exactly what you're going thru..........I have nothing to make you feel better except to call it names........stupid cat........seriously, I hope that your new baby makes it home and stops you from worrying about him...........I was just kidding about the "stupid cat".........


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 15, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> ...I was just kidding about the "stupid cat".........


I think that about a fourth of the time Cubbie, Tony, and Carlos think their names are Stupid Cat and Dumb Dog!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> I think that about a fourth of the time Cubbie, Tony, and Carlos think their names are Stupid Cat and Dumb Dog!
> 
> Barbara



you're way too kind......Barbs..........mine have a larger share of the "stupid cat" pie.......


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 16, 2009)

It's funny; every evening I stand, freezing feet in the snow psss pssing away and calling 'here maxi, c'mon maxi'...and every time Facciabrute shows up.  I'm convinced his name really is Max.  So, now I feed facciabrute and find myself getting lost in his lovely eyes.  And Fisher's Mom.....Facciabrute has those two clues you were talking about, plain as day.  I'm beginning to wonder if perhaps Max really is a Maxine.  Facciabrute is about 3 pounds heavier than Max, has much bigger back feet, and a much lower sounding meow.  

I'm thinking of taking a ride to the shelter this week for some adoption proceedings.

And the thing with Facciabrute that really kills me is that he comes right up the front steps or sings to me from the back yard...and seems to be saying, 'hey won't I do?'   

All told, there are 4 cats that meander through my yard on any given day.  One is black as night, one is a grey long hair bushy tailed thing, one is Facciabrute and the other is Maxi.  I get the feeling they all might be related except the grey hair.  He really has a different look and hair/tail than the others.  

My kids are concerned that I'll start taking in all the strays and move just one step closer to complete dementia....which really would be perfect as I'm already steamrolling towards menopause.  Why not do that bit of nastiness with a house full of strays?  We can all catterwall together.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 16, 2009)

Poor Facciabrute, don't give up. You may get adopted yet. Show how smart you are, how sweet you are.....you know what to do....
Your friends, Sadie and Celia


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 16, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> It's funny; every evening I stand, freezing feet in the snow psss pssing away and calling 'here maxi, c'mon maxi'...and every time Facciabrute shows up. I'm convinced his name really is Max. So, now I feed facciabrute and find myself getting lost in his lovely eyes. And Fisher's Mom.....Facciabrute has those two clues you were talking about, plain as day. I'm beginning to wonder if perhaps Max really is a Maxine. Facciabrute is about 3 pounds heavier than Max, has much bigger back feet, and a much lower sounding meow.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking a ride to the shelter this week for some adoption proceedings.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Max has not come back yet.  Having a group of cats is not dementia   Love is a many splendored thing... in this case... many cats  
I had 9 cats and 3 dogs at one time , does that make me demented ?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 16, 2009)

No, LadyCook....unless you were also steamrolling towards menopause at the time.

Back in the 80s there was a news article about a reclusive family in the town my husband grew up in.  Eventually, the board of health had to be called in because the stench wafting from the house was visible to the naked eye.  In the home 65 cats were discovered, along with about 10 years worth of newspapers, a developmentally disabled adult who refused to ever leave his chair (and yes, all that entails) and one kooky woman who insisted all was well.  There was no running water or electricity either.  (for the record, my husband grew up about 6 miles outside of NYC...so we all had running water and electricy).  There are times when I see the simplicity of that woman's life.   Don't know whatever happened to the family, but most of the cats were placed in loving homes.


----------



## Mama (Jan 16, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Poor Facciabrute, don't give up. You may get adopted yet. Show how smart you are, how sweet you are.....you know what to do....
> Your friends, Sadie and Celia


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 16, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> No, LadyCook....unless you were also steamrolling towards menopause at the time.
> 
> Back in the 80s there was a news article about a reclusive family in the town my husband grew up in. Eventually, the board of health had to be called in because the stench wafting from the house was visible to the naked eye. In the home 65 cats were discovered, along with about 10 years worth of newspapers, a developmentally disabled adult who refused to ever leave his chair (and yes, all that entails) and one kooky woman who insisted all was well. There was no running water or electricity either. (for the record, my husband grew up about 6 miles outside of NYC...so we all had running water and electricy). There are times when I see the simplicity of that woman's life. Don't know whatever happened to the family, but most of the cats were placed in loving homes.


 
wow that is a lot of cats!  I can only imagine the stench.   At the time of 9 cats , I was steamrolling towards menopause , it was around 1990. 
All cats were given to me over a period of time in need of a home, even the 3 dogs needed a home.  Anyway, I would not change a bit of it .


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

you've heard of the underground wailroad.......your name has been hissed along from miles beyone........pssssssssssst...........Miss Vera Blue is an easy stop and shop.........jest kidding......nice to hear that you help the poor things out...........we need more like you...........


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 17, 2009)

First of all, let me thank all of you who have read and replied to this thread.  It makes me feel real good to know that you all get what I'm feeling over here.  
Honestly, I've never been a cat person.  Never really been a dog person, either for that matter; but we did have a dog for a short time when I was growing up.  As my own kids were growing up we never had a pet in the house.  I know they would have wanted a dog and I didn't want to get involved with all the walking and picking up of the poops.      The house isn't all that large, either and the rooms tend to be very small.  Maybe not getting a pet for the kids was a mistake, I don't know.  So, now, my son lives with his lovely girlfriend, upstairs from her parents.  Now, he has (because they have) 6 cats and two dogs, so he's covered.  My daughter still lives here at home but stays in the city several nights a week with a friend who has a dog....so she's sort of covered, too.  When these cats started coming around last sumer it was cool to feed them because they were friendly and didn't seem sickly.  Once the weather turned, I began leaving food out for them every day.   I think they are as hooked as I am, ya know?

I'd like to take them all in, but I saw what Max went through...always looking at the two doors in the house, waiting to be let out.  I think it was bound to happen, Max getting out, that is.  I'm worrying about all of them, today, but I think they like roaming around and doing their cat thing outside.  If Max shows up again, I'll open the door.  If he (she?) comes in, great...but I don't want to be the one to force the issue.  I'll feel like a cat napper if I have to physically pick the cat up.

On the other hand, all your stories and pictures; the fact that Lou just had to put his late mother's Missy to sleep last month (that's a whole other story...he was so broken up about that); the fact that I have the house to myself most of the time; and finally the fact that I liked having a cat here makes me ready to really adopt one, possibly two.  I'm going to go to the local animal shelter and see who needs me.  

I do have a couple of questions for all of you, since you've hung out with me this far...
Why do you think they all of sudden showed up when they did?  They were not abandoned kittens when they first came around...all were full grown.  Lou suspect that someone may have put them out, or they may actually belong to someone who lets them roam freely.
Second...what are your thoughts on getting two kittens?  My reasons for getting two is that I'd like them to be able to interact with each other because I'm gone from 5am till usually around 6pm most days.  I see the two as company for each other.

Again, thanks for the complete conversion.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Vera - First tow cats is a good idea. The interaction makes a better life for them.

I can't really say about why the cats came around when they did, but, they may well have belonged elsewhere. I had an orange cat for years, who would sometimes be missing for a day or so. I later found out that she had a regular route established and many of my neighbors had different names for her. 

I have had pets most all of my life and definitely feel that they enhance you life. I have 2 labs now and while tow male labs are quite a handful, I really enjoy them. In another life I had up to 5 cats.

Coming home to an empty house is better with someone waiting for you. I will leave you with this - "Dogs have owners, cats have staff." Not a deterent, or a commercial for dogs. I loved every minute with my cats.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 17, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> I do have a couple of questions for all of you, since you've hung out with me this far...
> Why do you think they all of sudden showed up when they did?  They were not abandoned kittens when they first came around...all were full grown.  Lou suspect that someone may have put them out, or they may actually belong to someone who lets them roam freely.


  All these things are possible, but if I had a cat I let out, he or she would wear a collar with an ID tag on it.


> Second...what are your thoughts on getting two kittens?  My reasons for getting two is that I'd like them to be able to interact with each other because I'm gone from 5am till usually around 6pm most days.  I see the two as company for each other.
> 
> Again, thanks for the complete conversion.


  My late, lovely Julia was a spoiled only child.  When she was about 6 months old, I tried to introduce another kitten into the house (actually twins) and Julia nearly killed them.  I really wish I had gotten 2 at the time I got her, but she was rescued as a solo, so that wouldn't have been possible. I always thought it would have been good for her to have a feline playmate.  (She thought I was just a big cat.)  so if you are going to get one, I'd vote for two. Same sex, so no chance of "accidents."

You might want to wait a couple more weeks, tho, to see if Max comes back. Then keep him inside, or collar him before letting him out.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 17, 2009)

cara said:


> ah.. don't forget...
> “Dogs have Owners, Cats have Staff.”



 and that is why my home is named "Chez Julia."  She allowed me to pay her mortgage and provide her with the creature comforts.

Im just waiting until I feel like getting another one. Right now I'm still missing her too much..


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 17, 2009)

I have always had cats in pairs as well. I think it is better for them to have company. One can't be home all the time and I wouldn't want them lonely. I have mine microchipped but they are indoor cats. A was told that collars--even the break aways are choke hazards so I stopped using them. My pet boarder insisted and her arguments made sense to me.


----------



## cara (Jan 17, 2009)

Vera,

there are some things you should think about before you go to the shelter...

Do you want to have two young kittens? Maybe cats about one or two years old would do to? Mostly they are harder to place..
Maybe they have a "couple" they want to give away together, because they are used to each other...
do you want them to stay in the house or will they be able to go out, too?
I'm not a fan of collars for cats, sometimes there are stories about cats who strangled themselves with it... 
What about chipping ot tatooing? Is it usual in your country?

But after all it's a great idea!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 17, 2009)

So, when I was posting earliler this morning I was sporting the mother of all headaches brought on by Lou and I consuming overmuch quantities of really great rum the night before.  I'd made up my mind to go the shelter but adoptions didn't begin till 1pm.  Horrid as I felt, I had to get to the market first...so I went out to start the car.
When I came back in to take a quick inventory I glanced in the yard, as I always do.  There was Maxi (I'm pretty sure it's a girl) sunning herself on the potters bench as she always does.  I ran down to the basement and opened the back door, calling for her.  She came running across the snowy icy lawn, almost slipping on it, stopping right in the open doorway.  I was so happy to see her that all thoughts of catnapping went right out my head as I scooped her up.   I put her down on the floor and she immediately went to where I'd had her dishes.  Only the water dish was there, however.  While I may be a poor housekeeper, even I won't leave a crusty cat food dish lying about.   I took the dish stand upstairs and she made it up the stairs faster than I did.  I opened a 6oz can of food for her.  She proceeded to wolf it down in less than 5 minutes.  I'm convinced no one is feeding her or the others, for that matter.  If that was the case, no way she would have eaten all that food.  She even drank half the bowl of water.

I had to leave for the market, and continued to shop with a mixture of happiness for the return and misery for the ice pick that was still imbedded in my left eye.

I bought a cat carrier while I was out.  I'm going to take her to a vet tomorrow.  They are open on Sundays, yes?

I see absolutely no clues beneath her tail.  Does that not suggest girl?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, Vera, I'm so happy for you I have tears streaming down my cheeks.  Maxi clearly loves you.

Don't know about vets being open on Sunday.  The ones here aren't.  You could probably seek out an emergency animal hospital but that would be $$$$$, so I'd recommend another solution.

If you can keep Maxi inside and comfy until someone can get her to see the kitty doc, that would probably be your best bet.

As for determining if Maxi is a male or female, look at MexicoKaren's thread about her new baby.  I posted a link on "sexing" kittens.  That might help you.

Hang in there and give Maxi a nice big snuggly kiss for me.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yea for Maxi !! I am so glad she showed up !  I don't know which vets you have in your area , not all are open on Sundays, so better check the phone book or if you have family or friends who go to a vet in your area , and can recommend one .  Maxi knows which side the bread is buttered.  I am sure she picked you for her servant ....errr  I mean owner.  
Do post some photos when you can...


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 17, 2009)

Whenever Coco gets home I'll post pictures.   Or, more correctly, she'll post pictures.  I can make profiteroles like nobody I know..but cannot get the technology of my own camera.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 17, 2009)

OH VB, I am so glad he/she returned.  I have been following this story and hoping she would find her way back.  This is such a great ending.  Please post some pictures.


----------



## Mama (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so glad Maxi is back, VB!  It's worrying when they disappear like that.  It sounds as though she may have been accidentally locked in a building or garage somewhere and as soon as she could, she came running home! 

I don't know of any vets other than emergency hospitals that are open on Sundays.  My vet is open in the morning on Saturdays so there may well be one open there on Saturday mornings (sometimes it's by appointment only so you may want to find one that's open and schedule one for next saturday).


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 17, 2009)

WooHoo! Maxie has returned. The lack of visible _cojones_ suggests either a female or an altered male. If Maxie lets you cuddle much, you might take a glance at the underbelly. Often times females that have kittens stashed somewhere will display erratic comings and goings. If you notice mammary glands that seem prominent and/or each nipple is very visible, Maxie may be a female with nurslings somewhere. If Maxie gets very desperate to get out later, that may account for it. If you are able to get a closer look at Maxie's nether regions, an altered male will have a urinary opening that resembles a little dot. A female will have a urinary opening that resembles a vertical line.

I love reading your installments, Vera. It's way better than TV!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 17, 2009)

Vera, this might help you tell if it's Max or Maxine!
How do you tell the sex of a cat? | Ask Metafilter
Scroll down to the second reply and click on the links in a post by 31d1 titled Warning:Kitty Pron.
HTH


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Vera, I know the economy stinks right now but if you do decide to keep Max or adopt any kittens-- and you definitely have a "cat profile" (you're creative) get them neutered.....that in itself will help them to stick around and not roam as much (though I'm not sure about Max),  and become "randy" and throw off more kittens.........I'm really glad that Max or Maxine showed up......face it, Girl, you're hooked


----------



## cara (Jan 17, 2009)

I knew the cat would come back


----------



## QSis (Jan 17, 2009)

YAY!!!!!, Vera!

Lee


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh Vera - thanks for updating us on Max. I'm so glad she/he has returned. Sounds like you are definitely hooked. You won't be sorry.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 17, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> So, when I was posting earliler this morning I was sporting the mother of all headaches brought on by Lou and I consuming overmuch quantities of really great rum the night before.  I'd made up my mind to go the shelter but adoptions didn't begin till 1pm.  Horrid as I felt, I had to get to the market first...so I went out to start the car.
> When I came back in to take a quick inventory I glanced in the yard, as I always do.  There was Maxi (I'm pretty sure it's a girl) sunning herself on the potters bench as she always does.  I ran down to the basement and opened the back door, calling for her.  She came running across the snowy icy lawn, almost slipping on it, stopping right in the open doorway.  I was so happy to see her that all thoughts of catnapping went right out my head as I scooped her up.   I put her down on the floor and she immediately went to where I'd had her dishes.  Only the water dish was there, however.  While I may be a poor housekeeper, even I won't leave a crusty cat food dish lying about.   I took the dish stand upstairs and she made it up the stairs faster than I did.  I opened a 6oz can of food for her.  She proceeded to wolf it down in less than 5 minutes.  I'm convinced no one is feeding her or the others, for that matter.  If that was the case, no way she would have eaten all that food.  She even drank half the bowl of water.
> 
> I had to leave for the market, and continued to shop with a mixture of happiness for the return and misery for the ice pick that was still imbedded in my left eye.
> ...



I'm so thrilled to read this post!  I don't think Julia's vet is open on sundays except for emergencies.  (Downtown Veterinary in Jersey City on First Street near Jersey Ave -- great folks!)  but they will be there on Monday, even tho it is a holiday.


----------



## kelly79 (Jan 17, 2009)

_"I see absolutely no clues beneath her tail.  Does that not suggest girl?"_

Not necessarily! I grew up on a farm and we had many cats, boys and girls, fixed and not. I thought for sure Smarty was a girl. Took "her" to the vet for the first check up and guess what?? Smarty was a neutered male kitty. Someone must have had him when he was little, maybe even adopted him from a shelter, at our shelter, they have them fixed before you adopt. Imagine going through adoption, and then just letting them go stray? Whoever let him just go would be sorry if they could see him now- he is the best cat.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

stupid cat.......making you worry to no end...........seriously....... glad that he or she or confused gender is home again.......


----------



## fahriye (Jan 18, 2009)

Cats are just wonderful and give you so much happiness. I will be posting photos of my cat Tarcin, very soon. I love him sooooo much.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

I love my cats.......they're still stupid, however................they cry and cry being left outdoors .....you open the back door and let them in........then they immediately run to the front door........of course they expect a different weather pattern.......I open the door and they sniff the cold air and they back up (you'd think that you were in Home Depot) and they have the nerve to look back at you.......so can you please turn the outside thermostat on????  Stupid cats.......


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, I feel so much better,  Vera. Maxi is safe, sound and warm in the comfort of your home. I recommend turning this one into a house cat. Then, you won't have to worry anymore. Patches tried hard to be adopted and she was thrilled to become a housecat and not have to forage and depend upon the kindness of strangers. In fact, she took to the role of pampered princess as if she were born to it.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't wait to see some pictures of this cat.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2009)

Yippee!!!  Glad to hear Maxi has returned!  She's lucky to have found such a great mom!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2009)

He/she is beautiful, Vera.  Looks quite content.  Nice double wedding ring quilt.  Good choice, kitty.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah...that's Maxi, by the way.  I have no idea how she did it...that Coco is one smart chick


----------



## Mama (Jan 18, 2009)

AAAAAWWWWWWWW!  What a sweetie!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2009)

OH!! Vera,   She is pretty!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 18, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


>


 
georgous cat ! She is similar to my Tuxie .


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 18, 2009)

That's what I thought when I saw your avatar


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 18, 2009)

Both Patches and Pippin were black and whites. I love black and white cats!!! However, when it came to being adopted, it was Sadie and Celia who chose me the second time around. lol Maxi is bella.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2009)

The more I look at Maxi, the more I think Maxi resembles our sweet Bo-Peep.  Here's a pic of her:


----------



## QSis (Jan 18, 2009)

That is one healthy-looking cat, Vera!  Big, too!

All the strays that I feed look skinny and ragged. 

You sure no one owns her?  Or feeds her?

Lee


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks so much, Vera, for posting pictures of Maxi - and Katie, your Bo-Peep is adorable. She has a sort of reverse Phantom of the Opera mask! Very dramatic!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm so glad Maxi came home!  What a beautiful baby!  I have a particular fondness for tuxedo cats (of course, I love just about all cats!).  My Amy and Ariel were tuxedo cats (sisters from the same litter).

Barbara


----------



## AuntieV (Jan 19, 2009)

I just read all of the posts and must say that the picture sure looks like a Maxi to me. That is a sweet girl face that I am seeing.

About your question about if we have had any cats adopt us:

Wiskers & Big Stuff
My mom was feeding the neighbor's cat because she felt sorry for it. The neighbor's kids were so mean to the cat that it would hide out in our yard.

Mom ended up going to take care of my Grandma in New Mexico. When she left she asked me to make sure that Wiskers was fed. I did not live with my parents but stayed with Dad while Mom was gone. Mom said that the cat was a longhair grey so when I saw a longhair grey cat in the yard I would put out her food. 

6 weeks later when Mom came home she asked about Wiskers. I told her that she was at the house everyday eating like a little pig. Mom went outside the next day and discovered that I was feeding a different grey cat. 

Big Stuff ran into the house when Mom started back inside. She lived with my parents for about 10 years. She just moved in and refused to go outside.

Mom still felt sorry for wiskers so she still put food out for her. Dad (old softy) felt sorry for Wiskers too so he insisted that she be allowed into the house too. When the neighbor moved he told Mom that she might as well keep her becase she was at our house more than she was at theirs.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great story AuntieV!

Barbara


----------



## Toots (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't been on this thread in a couple of days.....you miss a day you miss alot.  Vera, you have been busy.  Did you take Maxie to the vet yet?  Keep us posted, she is cute!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 19, 2009)

QSis said:


> That is one healthy-looking cat, Vera!  Big, too!
> 
> All the strays that I feed look skinny and ragged.
> 
> ...



Considering the way she eats when I do see her, and that I believe there is an infection in one of her eyes, I doubt anyone is taking care of her.  I'll take her to the vet today to get a clean bill of health and whatever medication she needs for the eye.


----------



## QSis (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwwww, well she's beautiful and a very lucky girl!

Lee


----------



## simplicity (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm also a cat owner, very attached to mine, an ally cat who's  a dead ringer for a Turkish Angora.  I've been following this thread although I've written nothing.

I named my beautiful cat Savannah.  She brings me hours of joy and is content with a bowl of food, fresh water and a clean litter box.  She can teach us humans a lot.

VB you have been given a precious gift.  I know you will cherish it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 19, 2009)

I just read through the whole thread - I'm glad Maxie found her way back to you, Vera  Our cat is a yellow tabby, the offspring of a feral cat. We brought her in when she was about 2 months old - now she's 13. I love cats, and dogs. We also have a black Lab.

About the other cats showing up all of a sudden, when the economy gets bad, sometimes people can't afford their pets anymore, and put them out, so that may be what happened.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

She is beautiful.  And what a lucky cat she is.  Lots of luck with her and keep us posted on the vet appt.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 19, 2009)

Vet appointment today at 3:15.  I'm going to be sick.  I hate the idea of hurting her.

Yes, I don't like this part one bit.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 19, 2009)

Katie E said:


> He/she is beautiful, Vera.  Looks quite content.  Nice double wedding ring quilt.  Good choice, kitty.



I was thinking the same things, Katie!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, that was a disaster for Maxi....I had to postpone the appointment till Saturday when Lou comes back.  He tried to get her into the carrier to no avail.  It was like trying to get toothpaste back into the tube, only with clawing and crying and some really nasty fart smell.   No, we'll just wait till he can hold her on his lap and then we'll do this.  
I gotta tell you, it's not in my heart to make her miserable.  I realize she's got to go, but not like this...not shoved into a carrier and manhandled like that.  Either she drinks half a shot of bourbon or she get's carried by hand.

I need a nap.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, Vera.  Some kitties just HATE the carrier no matter what one tries to do to get them in.  Others could care less.  One of my outside kitties, Tumble, just walks right in and sits down.  Another one, inside, fights tooth-and-claw.  Once you do get to the vet, ask them for pointers on how to get Maxi into the carrier.  They've seen it all and will be able to offer assistance.


----------



## cara (Jan 19, 2009)

try to feed her in the carrier..


----------



## Mama (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one cat that doesn't like the carrier also.  I wouldn't recommend carrying her to the vet in your arms because if something frightens her (ie. a dog, another cat or just a strange noise) someone is going to get hurt and you may not be able to catch her.  I have to turn the carrier on end, drop her into it butt first and close the door quickly...I know that may sound mean but it's for everyones own good.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2009)

it is hard to make a cat do something it doesn't want to do. however some things just have to be done. a trip to the vet is one of those things. you aren't being mean vera. it is for the cat well being.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 19, 2009)

Poor thing.  Yes, don't rush her.  She must be so confused right now.  First thinking "hey, what a nice lady", to "what a meanie".  I would let her get a little use to her surroundings first.


----------



## QSis (Jan 19, 2009)

Mama said:


> I have to turn the carrier on end, drop her into it butt first and close the door quickly....


 
Back feet first, yep, me too, Mama.  And I have to take the carrier out of the closet and put it in the living room 3 days before the appt., so Bud forgets about being afraid of it.

He RUNS into it when the vet is done with him, though.

Vera, I have experienced the trauma you went through - I ended up more shaken and exhausted than my cat.  You'll make it!

Lee


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 19, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Okay, that was a disaster for Maxi....I had to postpone the appointment till Saturday when Lou comes back. He tried to get her into the carrier to no avail. It was like trying to get toothpaste back into the tube, only with clawing and crying and some really nasty fart smell. No, we'll just wait till he can hold her on his lap and then we'll do this.
> I gotta tell you, it's not in my heart to make her miserable. I realize she's got to go, but not like this...not shoved into a carrier and manhandled like that. Either she drinks half a shot of bourbon or she get's carried by hand.
> 
> I need a nap.


 
you could try Rescue Remedy for Pets, it helps calm the cat down.

http://www.thecatsite.com/Care/37/Beware-The-Dreaded-Cat-Carrier.html


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with Mama.  There's no telling what other animals might be in the waiting room, as well as little kids running around.  Mine don't like going into their carrier either, but once in there they are fine.  Some cats will fuss the whole time they are in a carrier, but they aren't hurt.  Also, cats are very forgiving.  

Barbara


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips....I'll try the carrier again on Saturday...but I'm seriously going to need lots of cocktails when it's over.


----------



## Mama (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know what size carrier you bought VB but you may need to get a hard plastic one that is big enough for a small dog so that you can stand it on end with the opening facing toward the ceiling and drop her into it. Something like this:


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 19, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Thanks for the tips....I'll try the carrier again on Saturday...but I'm seriously going to need lots of cocktails when it's over.


Aw, Vera, I laughed when I read about your aborted attempt to get to the vet. I've been there. Some cats are much better than others about it. But everyone is right - it's not safe to take a cat, especially a cat who isn't settled yet, anywhere without a carrier. Some people use pillowcases but I don't think that is a good idea, except for a _very_ mellow cat.

When I was evacuating my mom after hurricane Ike, I had to crate her 9 cats and take them on a 4 hour drive. One of the cats is a cranky, _old_ female named Fiesta. She was my brother's cat, who had died 3 months before the hurricane. She was never what you would call a _friendly_ cat, and after my brother died, she became downright mean. Really. No one could touch this cat without being bitten and clawed badly. So I was more than a little leery of trying to get this cat into a carrier. I ended up wearing 2, elbow-length leather gloves designed for use when grilling. I just picked her up and quickly shoved her into the carrier. No blood was shed.

Here's the point to the story - Fiesta loves me now! I can't believe it! She actually follows me around and lets me pet her and will even get in my lap for a nap! So don't worry that Maxie will be forever angry with you. In fact, when you finally get her home and open the cage, she may view you as the wonderful human who released her from the carrier!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2009)

QSis said:


> Back feet first, yep, me too, Mama. And I have to take the carrier out of the closet and put it in the living room 3 days before the appt., so Bud forgets about being afraid of it.
> 
> He RUNS into it when the vet is done with him, though.
> 
> ...


i had a cat named kahlua for 15 years. he didn't mind getting into the carrier. getting him out was another story, he would spread all four legs out and brace himself on walls of carrier. and was he strong. usually the vet and i had to do it together. i pulled and he upended carrier. it always made me laugh. the dr. could then care for him, while he hung over my shoulder. boy i loved that cat.


----------



## simplicity (Jan 20, 2009)

You might take the top off the carrier, swaddle the cat in a towel and put it in from the top. You have to be quick about it. I learned this method of control from my vet.

You'll figure something out.  Good luck.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 20, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> you could try Rescue Remedy for Pets, it helps calm the cat down.
> 
> TheCatSite.com - Beware- The Dreaded Cat Carrier


 
I bought rescue remedy and was told to rub a little on my cats ears. Funny, all my cats have loved the carrier. I guess I have been lucky that way.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 20, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> I bought rescue remedy and was told to rub a little on my cats ears. Funny, all my cats have loved the carrier. I guess I have been lucky that way.


 
Did you use the Rescue Remedy for humans or for pets ?  The one for humans contain alcohol, the pet one does not.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 20, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> Did you use the Rescue Remedy for humans or for pets ? The one for humans contain alcohol, the pet one does not.


 
I was told to buy the human one for Patches when I was giving her subcutaneous fluids. It helped her relax while I was experiencing a learning curve. It worked well. The vet told me to rub a little on her ears, she didn't mind at all.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 20, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> I was told to buy the human one for Patches when I was giving her subcutaneous fluids. It helped her relax while I was experiencing a learning curve. It worked well. The vet told me to rub a little on her ears, she didn't mind at all.


That's good to know.   I put some of the pet one on my cats ears , tho I could put it in their water or rub it on their paws .


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 20, 2009)

It was suggested to me when I first got Julia that I leave the carrier out and let her get acquainted with it in the house.  It turned out she enjoyed playing "house" in it, so whenever I had to take it somewhere, she didn't argue and fight when I went to put her in it.

Later, I got one of those new rollabord carriers, and she liked that even more than the old one.  I never left them out all the time, just long enough for her to not be intimidated by it.

OTOH, she was really manhandled by the first vet who ever saw her, and ended up hating the vet for life. Even tho the next and always vet was very kind and loving, they never could even weigh her without first sedating her!  (And that first vet was recommended by "Friends of Animals!" -- some friend!  )


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Cats and dogs will always match hug for hug that you give them and far more than you can give them.....that's why it's so painful to let go of them .....but for the most part....we have been fortunate in that we've never run into a vet who should not be in the practice...........all of them have been been caring....most are caring as well...could you be a vet?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 20, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> Cats and dogs will always match hug for hug that you give them and far more than you can give them.....that's why it's so painful to let go of them .....but for the most part....we have been fortunate in that we've never run into a vet who should not be in the practice...........all of them have been been caring....most are caring as well...could you be a vet?



Oh, Debs.  Our current vet is nothing short of an angel.  When we had to put our dear Justin down, he cried along with us.  He's brought on two younger vets and they are just as caring as he is.  Woohoo!  We're lucky.


----------



## Toots (Jan 20, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Thanks for the tips....I'll try the carrier again on Saturday...but I'm seriously going to need lots of cocktails when it's over.



Around here, some vets have mobile units and make house calls.  Could you go that route?  Be careful with your cat - a bite can land you in the hospital.  My cat bit me once and I had to get stiches and then because cat bites are not a good thing, I got really sick from it and had to be hospitalized.  An angry cat should NOT be messed with!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

you're right, Toots.......my brother in law got cat-scratch fever from a swipe of a paw (actually I know deep down that he (outlaw...not cat)  (deserved it)   he traveled with us from College Station to San Antonio and traumatized our cat  who decided not to like him.......smart cat.........


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

I could not be a vet anymore than I could be a nurse or a doctor.......what a job they have ..........glad there are so many great ones out there.......never saw a dog put down but went and held my best friend's hand.......the vet held her other........


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 20, 2009)

Toots said:


> Around here, some vets have mobile units and make house calls.  Could you go that route?  Be careful with your cat - a bite can land you in the hospital.  My cat bit me once and I had to get stiches and then because cat bites are not a good thing, I got really sick from it and had to be hospitalized.  An angry cat should NOT be messed with!


Oh yes, cat bites can be very nasty. They can carry a certain bacteria in their saliva that can cause a pasturella infection if it is a deep bite. I used to work in a veterinary emergency clinic and got bitten from time to time and I got an infection from a cat bite once, too. Of course, we knew to watch for any cat bite that turns red and swells very quickly, so I started antibiotics within hours and avoided hospitalization.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 21, 2009)

our first cat (Kiitty---I know original) who was vicious with strangers had in great big red letters in his vet records and several exclamation marks....WATCH OUT!!!!n  There was a reason.........when my husband passed by him a la natural (without clothes) he reached out and swatted him and left his signature on his bodunkus.......


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 21, 2009)

Several years ago i had a cat that would attack my neighbors irish setter if it tried to come on our porch.


----------



## Wart (Jan 21, 2009)

When I was a kid we had a tom cat (Named Tom, how original!) who would take out the neighbors German Shepard's and Dachshunds. One day Dad said watch this, the neighbors dogs were loose, Tom had climbed a tree and waited for for the Shepard to pass, then Tom jumped on his back. Neighbor wasn't happy with Tom, but we wern't happy with him letting his dogs run our property. Neither was Tom. We suspect it lead to his early demise at the neighbors hand. 43 or so years and it still irritates me. Such as it is, we get attached to our pets.


A couple of years back a beatiful black feline showed up and wouldn't go away. Then, funny, a bunch of Toms started hanging around, and a few nights we heard some Rowles .... then the Feline started getting fat ... we brought her in the house and got three black and one gray kitten out of it. The Mother cat, otoh, was an ankle biter and diver. Ma would have had herself a nice home if she wern't an ankle biter. I could see if we were kicking at it or stepped on her but, no, that cat would attack Wifes ankles if Wife was just standing there.

Whats funny is two of these cats have the attack trait, we'll walk through the house and feel paws batting at our ankles. But no Fang and Claw. The Girl cat is cool, she'll wrestle with me, bite but only hard enough to score points, she'll grag and rake but without extending her claws. I got her worked up enough to use claws, once. took a bit of work. 

Now the Gray 20+ pounder, he's the other ankle swatter. He'll play but after the third or fourth 'score bite' it's time to stop because he really gets into it. Believe me,, you don't want a 20 pound cat hanging from you with his spur claws.

Now Killer Koz, the hunter, has nothing to do with humans all day. But when we go to bed he makes his demands. Now I'm not fond of the way my face has turned out, age and all, but, darn, if I don't give Killer his props he'll rearrange my face, use it as a kneeding pad then a pin cushion. And in the morning as soon as I wake up Koz is making his demands again! And last night he slept on the couch so this morning Killer was _extra_ demanding.

Funny thing is , in my teen years no one would have guessed I would turn into a cat person. Even after Tom. It took me a while to appreciate cats independence, and it took a while for me to appreciate how, whe the cats food bowls are empty, how they7 look at me like I'm meat.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sound asleep last night at half past nine....and rolled over.  My foot hit something rather solid at the end of the bed.  Maxi.  She stayed on my feet till shortly after 1am.  I realize it was 1am because she went down the stairs to the living room where Coco was.  I heard Coco greet her...and then proceed to say 'no'....'no'.  When I called down to find out what was up, she told me that 'the cat is using your sofa to sharpen her claws'.

I guess I've got to get one of those scratchy posts or something.   I did like having warm feet for half the night.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 21, 2009)

my thomas, is an ankle guy, no bites or claws, just batting. however if he sees my bare toes, he will attack. i think he thinks they are little pink mice. lol. we never did do aggresive play even when he was small. so he goes attack if you swat at him.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, Babe..Maxi doesn't like bare feet around here, either....what's with that?


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 22, 2009)

Good morning Vera. When I had a Siamese we used to call that game you move I move. I was once told that a cat's outlook on life is - "If something is not moving it should be. If something is moving it will move better if they help it."

I have loved every one of my cats. I hope you really enjoy this one. 
AC


----------



## Toots (Jan 22, 2009)

Vera - I would get a scratching post and also some cat clippers (or better yet, have the vet clip her nails when you get her checked out).  Also buy some cat nip and sprinkle it on the cat scratching post.  Your cat will learn that the post is the place to sharpen her claws, and they love cat nip.  

My cat sleeps right by me on the pillow,  Walter thinks he is a human and likes to put his head on the pillow and get tucked in.  They like to be near their human.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I love these "The Cats Who are Really in Charge" stories.........I had a cat, Liono, that when I'd come home from a morning of hot, sweaty tennis would wrap his paws around my ankles, lick the dried salty perspiration off (he'd do this when I was on the phone and had no chance to get into the shower, and then bury his head in my Adidas.......ugghh........... I've heard that cats also mark you with their scent and they love moving objects.....aka ankles.........


----------



## Alix (Jan 22, 2009)

Vera, you can try a couple of things to stop the scratching. Put some clear packing tape on the areas that are being scratched. She will hate the feel and stop. Or buy some bitter apple spray. They make it for dogs to use on hot spots to stop biting but it works wonders for cats and scratching couches. I think the smell is so bad they can't imagine putting their paws on it. I can't really smell it myself and it didn't leave a stain on my furniture. 

Good luck with Maxi. She is a beauty. Oh, and just carry her into the vets. Be prepared with a towel to swaddle her once you get there though. Sometimes they turn into a Cuisinart with fur when they see the vet.


----------



## Wart (Jan 22, 2009)

A dog can be taught and trained NOT to do something.

A Cat ... Good lick with that! 

I've found some measure of success by appealing to a cats instincts. If the cat wants to use the furniture as a scratch post give them a tall "post" with levels and platforms that allow the cat to climb as high in the room as possible. This appeals to the cats instinct of taking the high ground and having a command position.

This will get the cat(s) on the post, and if the post is made of or covered with a suitable material, the cats will start scratching the post. We had one cat that had little interest in carpet or other fabrics once he had a 2x4 to sharpen his claws on. I saved a piece of 2x4 from the old post, used it in the new post, these cats have no interest in clawing the old cats wood. 

Another thing about a post is, it has to be tall enough or have an open enough section for the cat(s) to reach to full extension and hang by their claws. They need something they can use to stretch. If cats aren't given something to hang on they will find something to hang on. And even when you give a cat everything they need to claw, stretch and climb, they will still claw, stretch and climb other things. Just not as badly. Such are cats.

Far as just ending the clawing problem by de-clawing a cat? (Gritting teeth) If someone de-claws a cat I don't know what they want but they don't want a cat.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree with everyone who has recommended that a carrier be used. Maybe this will help, Vera: Having had to cancel several vet appointments to get one of my feral cats neutered, I followed a friend's advice and grasped him by the scruff of the neck (just like a momma cat does). The cat will go completely limp. Quickly lower her into the carrier....zip it up. It works like a charm.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I forgot to add that you can rub dried catnip between your palms (paws) and rub it against the scratching post to entice them


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the idea of catnip on the scratcher.  So far, she just looks at it and walks away from it.

Max and I had sushi for dinner last night.  Max likes nice fresh tuna..but has no interest in imitation crab meat.  Who would, eh?

She has a pink ball now.  I have to get a picture of her playing with this thing.   I have a feeling it's been doused in catnip.

The Animal Hospital just called to confirm 'Maxi's appointment for tomorrow'.  I have no idea what I've gotten myself into, do I?

I do have to admit...I think I might love this cat.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 23, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> I do have to admit...I think I might love this cat.


I'm pretty sure you do, Vera, and I love you for it!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 23, 2009)

Same here!  Good luck tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mikki (Jan 23, 2009)

Vera- I think you already love that cat. good luck at the vets, I have to get my kitty tto the vets, but I keep putting it off because I'm afraid they'll tell me something is wrong with her and I couldn't bear losing her after putting my dog down in Nov.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm worried about that too, Mikki.


----------



## Porthand (Jan 24, 2009)

People don't adopt cats, they adopt YOU!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm having a heart attack....She's gotta sense my tension.  I just keep remembering how freaked out she got last Monday.  

I need a sedative.

Next communication will be post vet.  I'm having a heart attack.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 24, 2009)

Maxi is officially a 5 year old girl!   The technicians at the vet's office loved her.  She cried in the carrier, which in turn made me want to cry.  She weighs 9 pounds and was very good natured during the entire exam. 

She has pink eye in her left eye, which I suspected.  I have drops for that; and it should clear up in 3 days or so.  
She tested negative for feline HIV and leukemia, which is a great relief.  She got a rabies shot, and a distemper shot.  She's got a bit of dander that I got a special comb for and some kind of drops (fatty acid ) to add to her food which will clear up the dander problem and give her a shinier coat.

Everyone there suspects what Lou and I suspect...that she belonged to someone at one time and was released for some reason.  The doctor also suspects shes may have been spayed, explaining why she never got pregnant during the 9 months she was hanging out in my yard with facciabrute.  And no, PieSusan, I'm not ready to take in another one just yet!

So, that's it.  I'm the proud staff member of a very affectionate 5 year old dolly named Max-i.    And she didn't even go run to hide when we got home.  She's hanging out in the kitchen hoping for some chicken.

xoxoxoxo to all of you for walking me through this!


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 24, 2009)

VB, glad to hear that you have a healthy Max-i!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

What a great end to a story.  I am so happy for the both of you.  Please post some more pictures of HER!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2009)

Hooray , hooray , hooray, Vera!  What a wonderful report!  Hope you and Maxi have many fabulous years together.  I'm sure you'll enjoy being on her staff.


----------



## Porthand (Jan 24, 2009)

VB,

Time for a feast! Perhaps some roast beast!


----------



## Mama (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea!!!!!!  I'm so glad all is well with both of you!


----------



## Toots (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so glad you got her to the vet and she got checked out.  Now she can settle down and be a proper housecat.  Ah!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 24, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Maxi is officially a 5 year old girl!   The technicians at the vet's office loved her.  She cried in the carrier, which in turn made me want to cry.  She weighs 9 pounds and was very good natured during the entire exam.
> 
> She has pink eye in her left eye, which I suspected.  I have drops for that; and it should clear up in 3 days or so.
> She tested negative for feline HIV and leukemia, which is a great relief.  She got a rabies shot, and a distemper shot.  She's got a bit of dander that I got a special comb for and some kind of drops (fatty acid ) to add to her food which will clear up the dander problem and give her a shinier coat.
> ...



You're lucky on many fronts.  My Julia was a tiny girl, who at her "fattest" weighed less than 10 pounds.  I really loved her "petiteness."  

Congratulations on being the "staff" of such an adorable kitty.  L'Chaim to many years of fun with her.


----------



## mikki (Jan 24, 2009)

VB I'm glad to hear it's just minor things that can be fixed with meds. I'm going to call this week ang get gracie-kitty in hope her appointment goes as well as maxis


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting the good news about Maxi - we were all wondering. Congratulations on your new child!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 24, 2009)

Great news!  Adopted strays make they best pets, next to shelter animals.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2009)

DaveSoMD said:


> Great news!  Adopted strays make they best pets, next to shelter animals.



You are so right, Dave.  Most of our pets have been strays, except the ones we went and adopted from the shelter.

As a matter of fact, we had a delightful black and white terrier named Montgomery.  He came from the Montgomery County (Maryland) Animal Shelter.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

lucky cat, lucky cat, lucky cat..........................


----------

